# Sunsun Hw303b External Filter - Queries



## aquaremo (Mar 5, 2011)

Dear All,
*c/p*
I have got myself yesterday, a SUNSUN External Filter, HW303B… (Purchased it for an offer – got the set for around 70$). 
Here are the specifications of the one, I purchased. 
1.	1400 litres per hour 
2.	Pump Power : 35 watts 
3.	3 Stage Multi Layer Filtration 
4.	Built in 9 watt UV Sterilizer Complete with Filter media 
5.	2m max head height 
6.	Separate on / off switch for UV 
7.	Quality Fittings ( Taps, hoses & spray bar inc ) 
8.	Quick Release taps 
9.	Quiet and Extremely reliable 
10.	Weight : 5kg
11.	Suitable for up to 500 litres

Queries :

1.	Does anyone think that, the price paid for this is high?
2.	I have not got any warranty for this filter, do you normally get one?
3.	This is the first time, I am buying an external filter. This is for my 100g, that I have bot. This is currently running on 2 Internal Filters only. I have in there, a silver aro + a RD Flowerhorn (I know, that’s a lot of biomass in there). Recently, I have observed that, there is an pungent odour coming out of the aquarium from these fishes. When I had contacted the LFS nearby, they have advised me to get an External Filter for the remedy. Hence, I have purchased the above mentioned SUNSUN External Filter. 
Are there, any ppl out there, with similar experiences, and anyone who has got the odour out of their aquariums with this type of external filter? i.e. does this filter work, the way I want it to?
4.	Does the operation of these filters create a lot of disturbing noise in the Room ?
5.	With the help of these types of filters, how often would I have to change the water in the aquariums?
6.	What is the principle of water cleansing in these filters, that use bioballs, ceramic and activated carbon? 
7.	My Water in the aquarium is presently unclear, that’s because of the food I put in there. After I get this running, will I get the water crystal clear. Or will I have to add in new water, when starting this filter. 

I know that’s a lot of questions. 
I have just got a Rough Idea on how to use this. However, wud get back to u, with any other clarifications required for this. 

All comments are welcome. Thanx in advance to all of u there.


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

I myself have never used a SunSun. From what I have read on them they are a good filter at a great price.

I belong to another forum where these filters are discussed frequently. I suggest you start here for more info.

http://www.aquariacentral.com/forum...utside-Filter-setup-amp-test&highlight=sunsun


----------



## Brando (Oct 6, 2010)

where did you buy it?


----------



## aquaremo (Mar 5, 2011)

rtbob said:


> I myself have never used a SunSun. From what I have read on them they are a good filter at a great price.
> 
> I belong to another forum where these filters are discussed frequently. I suggest you start here for more info.
> 
> http://www.aquariacentral.com/forum...utside-Filter-setup-amp-test&highlight=sunsun


lemme tel u ,,,, i hav gone thru that, b4 making this thread,,,,,
they dont answer my queries i have of this product ....
nywy ,,,, i hav loved this filter....




Brando said:


> where did you buy it?


Got it from an LFS in Dubai /...

Dear All,

Thanx alot for all those advices.... I have installed this new tank from 1/1/2011. 

1. The external filter carries - bioballs in the bottommost, cermaic in the middle and activated carbon at the top.... will keeping all trays with carbon get the odour off.?? Can some1 clarify – Biological Filtration is the Bioballs, Mechanical Filtration is the Ceramic rings, and what is the carbon then??
2. Presently, i changed the full water in the tank. so, now theres no odour as such...just yday at the LFS, i saw one guy who had purchased a pearl aro 6 months back,,,,he was telling me to just get live fish for this aro…and he says the aro will grow really huge,,,, he was showing me his aro,,, I got this into mind,,,how abt keeping just live fish for the aros… this wud not make the overfeeding problem…. Isn’t it??? And does anyone have actual experiences with giving only live fish to aros to get them big….???
3. I have heard that there is a surface skimmer… whn u put the spray bar on the surface to get water into the tank.,,,,does that mean by surface skimming.??
Its not taking any waste away,,,,correct me if I m rong… its only supplying more oxygen to the surface,,,,,,??????
4. How often shud the media in the filters be cleaned ?? I just checked cleaning the carbon…. But lots of black particles, I suppose the carbon itself is washing away…….

Just wanted to tell one more thing – my UV Lamp light is not working.. contacted the LFS and they are like,,,, bring the head alone back for a replacement… going to get that tmw…..

Thanx in advance to everyone……


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Plantedtank.net has some users that have the sunsuns.They say they are as good,if not better than eheims.My opinion,I dont care the brand,as long as it filters well and does as the package says.

Maybe this can help you:Official SunSun Pimp Club


----------



## aquaticsnerd (Jan 29, 2011)

I recently bought a HW-402B (SunSun, Perfect,etc.) for testing purposes. Here is my feedback on it:

Filter is only 3 stage - no big deal
The item had a loose screw inside the filter which I ended up fixing (screw was from motor housing. I used a new screw.)
Flow is pretty slow. Advertises Output: 265 GPH (1000L/h), but way less. This is fine since it has the integrated UV. Slower flow is better for UV sterilization.
Tubes and connectors are cheap. I ended up using Eheim tubes.
Use teflon tape on the hose barb connectors to seal otherwise you may see small leaks.


Get this model instead (HW-403B). You will get better water flow and 4-stage filtration.


----------

